# Mi lehet a gépemmel?



## Bluesmen (2008 Augusztus 27)

2 napja van egy idegesítő problémám: a letöltés, böngészés rendben
megy a gépemen, de feltölteni nem tudok sehova (pl: blogspot, Rapidshare).
Ahogy elíndítom a feltöltést a Firefoxban a következő ablak ugrik fel:
"A kiszolgálóhoz való kapcsolat alaphelyzetbe állt az oldal letöltése
közben.A hálózati kapcsolat megszakadt a kapcsolatfelvétel közben.
Próbálja meg újra." Próbáltam IE-el is, de ugyanaz a helyzet. A gépen
XP Prof. fut Firefox 3.01, ADSL. A túzfal ZA (de ha kikapcsolom akkor
is fennáll a gond). Amiket próbáltam: cache ürítés, modem reset, ZA
kikapcs.

Tanácstalan vagyok... Talán tudtok segíteni, előre is köszönöm. Most
jut eszembe, hátha ez is ugyanaz a gond, amióta ez van, a Google
Readert sem tudom használni, egy pillanatra bevillan, aztán üres oldal
jön elő.

Bluesmen


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Augusztus 27)

*hmmhmm*

Szia! Első olvasásra azt mondanám, hogy modem... de ez egyáltalán nem biztos... mindenesetre én végeznék egy tesztet....

Klikelj ide hogy meg tudd mennyivel töltesz le és mennyivel töltesz fel!



_Ha hiba nélkül lefut akkor máshol kell majd keresgélni...._


----------



## lala442 (2008 Szeptember 9)

Nézz szét a gépedben az internet beállitásoknál és probálgsd,vagy rakd ujra a windowst!


----------



## lala442 (2008 Szeptember 9)

Töröld le a firefoxot és töltsd le ujra.


----------



## lala442 (2008 Szeptember 9)

Vagy probáldmeg másik böngészövel,pl:Explorer


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 19)

Szia!
Szerintem semmiféleképpen ne telepítsd újra az oprendszert,mert felesleges ennek semmi köze ahoz.Ez csupán egy beállítási hiba, és inkább a forrását kellene megkeresni. Én a portokat nézném végig hogy melyik progi mit használ és melyik van nyitva, vagy esetleg zárva.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 20)

Csatlakozom, nem megoldás a vissza a kályhához elv. A tippem, már SP3-as a rendszer és annak egyik frissítése "ütközik" a ZA-val. Frissítsd A ZA-t, és már nem ütközik.
Sajnos a kikapcsolom és próbálom nem az igazi. Uninstall ZA és újraindít, vagy frissít és újraindít.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Szeptember 20)

Nekem a notinál szokott ilyet tenni, ha a wi-fi nem elég jó (a rossz kapcsolat miatt túl sokáig nem jön semmilyen válasz - ezért a progi alaphelyzetbe áll.), úgyhogy én is a modemre vagy az átviteli út hibájára voksolnék.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 20)

Nem igazán, mert lefele (letöltés, böngészés, nincsen gondja). A jelenség rosszul működő (paranoiás) védelemre utal inkább.


----------



## BartXXX (2008 Szeptember 29)

Nekem meg UPCs szarom van és marha tetü lassu lett. Szerintetek?! Ennek mi oka lehet?:S


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 29)

BartXXX írta:


> Nekem meg UPCs szarom van és marha tetü lassu lett. Szerintetek?! Ennek mi oka lehet?:S



Mit jelent az, hogy lassú? Mióta, mikor és milyen körülmények között lassú? Mit csináltál azelőtt, mielőtt lassú lett?


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 30)

Semmit, gyűjtötte a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## arthur877 (2008 Október 6)

Az a szerződésedtől is függ!
Van olyan apróbetűs rész esetleg benne, hogy bizonyos letöltött adatmennyiség felett korlátozzák a sebességed?
A UPC-nek ez az egyik nagyon régi trükkje magyarországon...


----------



## Airbrusher (2008 Október 24)

Ha sokat torrentezik, biztosan lekorlátozták...


----------



## olo1 (2008 Október 29)

Helló! Tudna valaki segíteni. Vezeték nélküli routernél a laptop jelzi hogy jo a kapcsolat, de az internet nem müködik. De a rákötött asztali pc-n van. Mit kéne a lapton állitani? Köszi.


----------



## beloka (2008 Október 29)

Van a laptopodon egy gomb, amivel akár véletlenül is kikapcsolhattad a routert


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 29)

Ad1: A laptoppal nem tudod a routert kikapcsolni, csak a kártyát.
Ad2: Ha a kártyát kikapcsolná, akkor viszont nincs jó kapcsolat.

Kérdés: Vezetékkel van-e internet a laptopon?
Nem fut-e (feltéve, hogy XP és SP3 az oprendszer) a ZA-nak egy nem friss verziója?
Hány vezetékes gép van a routeren? (Ha egy, akkor ha a modem nem a WAN portra van dugva előállhat az adott állapot.


----------



## romesz (2008 Október 29)

olo1 írta:


> Helló! Tudna valaki segíteni. Vezeték nélküli routernél a laptop jelzi hogy jo a kapcsolat, de az internet nem müködik. De a rákötött asztali pc-n van. Mit kéne a lapton állitani? Köszi.



Security beallitasokat es IP-ket kell beallitanod.

Tehat eloszor is azon a gepen amelyik CAT-5 kabellal van a routerbe dugva, az internet bongeszobe beirnam a wireless router IP-cimet. A router papirjai kozott ott kell legyen, de a gyarto weblapjan meglehet nezni, hogy mit hasznalnak. Miutan a bongeszoben megjelenik a router info, akkor lehet allitani a jelszavakat es kulonbozo biztonsagi beallitasokat. Beallitas kozben erdemes irni dolgokat, mert szukseg lesz majd a wep-key re a laptopon, kulonben nem fog beengedni a netre.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 29)

Ez ugye nem komoly...


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 29)

Tudom mire gondolsz, csak mi köze a problémához...


----------



## gideon67 (2008 Október 29)

olo1 írta:


> Helló! Tudna valaki segíteni. Vezeték nélküli routernél a laptop jelzi hogy jo a kapcsolat, de az internet nem müködik. De a rákötött asztali pc-n van. Mit kéne a lapton állitani? Köszi.



Védett a drótnélküli kapcsolat vagy nyitott, más által is hozzáférhetö?


----------



## romesz (2008 Október 29)

Smicii írta:


> Tudom mire gondolsz, csak mi köze a problémához...



Mivel a laptop latja a routert de nem tud a netre kapcsolodni igy szinte 100%, hogy az ip es a router biztonsagi beallitas a gond. Nalam is ugy van, hogy ha valaki itt van akkor a gepe latja a wireless routerem de mig nem adom meg a wpa-keyt neki addig nem tud belepni a netre. Kilehet kapcsolni, de akkor aki latja a routert az mind ra tud menni a netre es bar mit letolteni. Tehat erdemes jelszavas net kapcsolatot hasznalni.



gideon67 írta:


> Védett a drótnélküli kapcsolat vagy nyitott, más által is hozzáférhetö?


Szerintem ha nem lenne vedett, akkor nem lenne gond belepni. Nekem ugyan ez volt a gondom, mikor megvettem a wireless cuccom. De beallitas utan mukodott rendesen.


----------



## olo1 (2008 Október 29)

A vezték nélküli hálózat csatlakoztatva van, alol pedig az van irva hogy nem biztonságos vezeték nélküli hálozat. Valamelyik szomszédét is kijelzi(biztonságos vezeték nélküli hálozat WPA). Minden müködik a laptop is veztékkel, meg az asztali is, csak a vezetéknélkülin nem jön be a net. Nem tudom mit kell beállítani? Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 30)

olo1 Ismétlem magam:

Nem fut-e (feltéve, hogy XP és SP3 az oprendszer) a ZA-nak egy nem friss verziója?
Hány vezetékes gép van a routeren? (Ha egy, akkor ha a modem nem a WAN portra van dugva előállhat az adott állapot.


A leírtak alapján valóban lopható lehet a neted. (Nem biztos, mert a MAC szűrésnél is nem biztonságosat ír ki.)

A többihez:

Kapcsolódik a routerhez, tehát internet szempontjából nem oszt nem szoroz a kulcs beállítása. Ha már lesz net, na akkor már foglalkozni kell vele.


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Egyszerű hálózat titkosítás kell!


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2009 Október 19)

alapból nem hagynám ki a titkosítást simán WPA2-t neki, 
valószínűleg a MAC adress szűrő van bekapcsolva a routerben, és nem engedi a laptopot forgalmazni


----------



## cyber19 (2009 Október 24)

Az is lehetséges, hogy a szolgáltatód 1 MAC címet enged...és ez az asztali PC már lefoglalta azt. Megoldás egy switch 4-8 portos, vagy esetleg wirelessel egyben. Ez néha segít, mert a routerre rákötve már több gép is használhatja a netet, viszont a szolgáltató csak a routert regisztrálja , te pedig belső hálózatban annyi gépet használsz ahányat akarsz. Ez nálam bejött.

Szólj ha segített


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2009 Október 24)

cyber19 írta:


> Az is lehetséges, hogy a szolgáltatód 1 MAC címet enged...és ez az asztali PC már lefoglalta azt. Megoldás egy switch 4-8 portos, vagy esetleg wirelessel egyben. Ez néha segít, mert a routerre rákötve már több gép is használhatja a netet, viszont a szolgáltató csak a routert regisztrálja , te pedig belső hálózatban annyi gépet használsz ahányat akarsz. Ez nálam bejött.
> 
> Szólj ha segített


viszont mégegyszerűbb, ha klónozza a MAC adresst, mert azt is tudja a router és nem kell switch plusszban


----------



## Entelente (2009 Október 31)

romesz írta:


> Security beallitasokat es IP-ket kell beallitanod.
> 
> Tehat eloszor is azon a gepen amelyik CAT-5 kabellal van a routerbe dugva, az internet bongeszobe beirnam a wireless router IP-cimet. A router papirjai kozott ott kell legyen, de a gyarto weblapjan meglehet nezni, hogy mit hasznalnak. Miutan a bongeszoben megjelenik a router info, akkor lehet allitani a jelszavakat es kulonbozo biztonsagi beallitasokat. Beallitas kozben erdemes irni dolgokat, mert szukseg lesz majd a wep-key re a laptopon, kulonben nem fog beengedni a netre.



WEP-et ne használjatok, mert másodpercekbe kerül feltörni, helyette WPA-t javaslok, aminek a töréséhez több idő kell, vagy WPA2-t, amit elvileg még nem tudnak törni. (ha támogat4ja a hardver)


----------



## Tratrat (2009 November 30)

Tudnátok segíteni?Tegnap "véletlenül" ki lett húzva a hangszóróm csatlakozója a gépből ( a gép be volt kapcsolva), utána vissza lett dugva, de azóta nincs hang a gépemen. Előre is köszi !


----------



## babysany (2009 December 1)

A hangszóró dugója nem lett kihúzva véletlenül? Ha igen, a zöld (line out) csatiba kell bedugni. Elvileg nincs sok köze a 2 dolognak egymáshoz...


----------



## radlaszlo (2009 December 7)

udvozletem  a wireless-es gondra a megoldas a kovetkezo ... mindent alaphelyzetbe allit, tehat gyari beallitasokra... majd a routerben is illetve a csatlakozo gepeken a wpa-psk2-es titkositast valasztani, es megadni egy jonagy kulcsot... ami legalabb 20 karakter es szamok vegyesen... majd a routerben beallitani azt, abban az esetben ha 1 ip cimmel rendelkezik, hogy clonozza a pc halozati kartyajanak a mac addresset... ha ez megvan akkor, a tobbit a dhcp elintezi... de ha meg biztonsagosabbat akarunk, akkor statikus belso cimzest kell alkalmazni es minden ipcimhez hozza kell rendelni egy mac addresst .... igy nagyon kicsi az eselye annak, hogy feltorik (mert persze a legbisztonsagosabb a kikapcsolt es nem hasznalt eszkoz ) es persze ez segit a kapcsolat stabilitasaban is .... 

nos hogyha leirod mivel rendelkezel, es azok tipusat... akkor irhatok egy rovid tutorialt, hogy hogyan allitsd be....


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2009 December 9)

Tratrat írta:


> Tudnátok segíteni?Tegnap "véletlenül" ki lett húzva a hangszóróm csatlakozója a gépből ( a gép be volt kapcsolva), utána vissza lett dugva, de azóta nincs hang a gépemen. Előre is köszi !


ha bekapcsolt állapotban tetted mindezt, akkor simán meghalhat a hangkártya sajna


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2009 December 9)

babysany írta:


> A hangszóró dugója nem lett kihúzva véletlenül? Ha igen, a zöld (line out) csatiba kell bedugni. Elvileg nincs sok köze a 2 dolognak egymáshoz...



tehát kihúzott vezetékkel is szólnia kéne?


----------



## babysany (2009 December 15)

Jah, wireless kábel...  Úgy értettem ugyanoda dugta-e vissza...



.:Skagen:. írta:


> tehát kihúzott vezetékkel is szólnia kéne?


----------



## zitavirag (2009 December 21)

Hogy nézhetem meg a gépemen a nyitott portokat?


----------



## zitavirag (2009 December 21)

És melyik a jó és melyik a rossz?


----------



## csiga-biga (2009 December 21)

.:Skagen:. írta:


> ha bekapcsolt állapotban tetted mindezt, akkor simán meghalhat a hangkártya sajna



Szerintem ennyire nem komoly, én sosem kapcsoltam ki a gépem, mert kihúztam a hangszórót, és pl. a fejhallgatót tettem a helyére.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 December 23)

zitavirag írta:


> Hogy nézhetem meg a gépemen a nyitott portokat?



Windows esetén például a netstat paranccsal. 



zitavirag írta:


> És melyik a jó és melyik a rossz?



Nincs jó és rossz port. Ha mégis lenne, az lenne rossz, amelyik feleslegesen van nyitva, és az, amelyiken olyan kommunikáció zajlik, amit te nem szeretnél. Az a port lenne jó, amelyiken számodra kívánatos kommunikáció zajlik.


----------



## Gyulusss70 (2009 December 31)

bolondpoli írta:


> Windows esetén például a netstat paranccsal.
> 
> 
> 
> Nincs jó és rossz port. Ha mégis lenne, az lenne rossz, amelyik feleslegesen van nyitva, és az, amelyiken olyan kommunikáció zajlik, amit te nem szeretnél. Az a port lenne jó, amelyiken számodra kívánatos kommunikáció zajlik.



Egy jó ellenőrzési hely a portokra http://wigwam.sztaki.hu


----------



## Demim65 (2010 Január 1)

*Eltünt Gb-ok*

Sziasztok!

Azt írja ki a gépem, hogy nincs több hely a C./ meghajtón, töröljön stb.... Elméletileg még nagyon sok helynek kellenne lennie a c./ meghajtón. A vírusokat már kizártuk. Kétszer telepitették újra a gépemet, de ezt senki nem tudja megmagyarázni, hogy hová tünik a memória. Hiába törlök nincs több hely, sőt még kevesebb van. A D./ meghajtó rendben, amin a cuccaim vannak. Mia lehet az oka? Hová tünnek a Gb-ok? Még a szakemberek sem értik akikhez fordultam. 

Ha valaki találkozott már ilyennel, vagy tudja, hogy mi lehet a gond kérem segítsen?! Kösz!


----------



## milerik (2010 Január 1)

Hello ! Lehet hogy még is csak vírus, ugyanis a HDD boot sectorába is betudja magát írni az ügyesebben lekódolt vírus. Akkor hiába formázod a vinyót.


----------



## Demim65 (2010 Január 1)

És ez mit jelent? Cseréljem le?


----------



## milerik (2010 Január 1)

Ha valóban ez a gond, akkor újra tudod Formázni teljesen a boot sector-t is. Bevallom azt nem tudom, hogy kell =) . De google biztos ad erre találatot .


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 1)

Demim65 írta:


> Azt írja ki a gépem, hogy nincs több hely a C./ meghajtón, töröljön stb.... Elméletileg még nagyon sok helynek kellenne lennie a c./ meghajtón. A vírusokat már kizártuk. Kétszer telepitették újra a gépemet, de ezt senki nem tudja megmagyarázni, hogy hová tünik a memória. Hiába törlök nincs több hely, sőt még kevesebb van. A D./ meghajtó rendben, amin a cuccaim vannak. Mia lehet az oka?



Milyen operációs rendszer? Mennyi memória van a gépben? Mekkora a C partíció mérete? Mennyi most a szabad hely, és mennyi volt közvetlenül az operációs rendszer telepítése után? Milyen programok vannak telepítve? 

Amikor törlés után kevesebb lesz a hely, a törölt adat méretéhez viszonyítva mennyivel lesz kevesebb?


----------



## Demim65 (2010 Január 1)

XP, A C./ 10 GB, Telepítés után 3,5 Gb szabad hely volt, Jelenleg 40 Mb, de már töröltem néhány programot, már szinte csak egy-egy alap program van Nero, Acrobat 7., JetAudio, Ccleaner


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 1)

Demim65 írta:


> XP, A C./ 10 GB, Telepítés után 3,5 Gb szabad hely volt, Jelenleg 40 Mb, de már töröltem néhány programot, már szinte csak egy-egy alap program van Nero, Acrobat 7., JetAudio, Ccleaner



A jelenség teljesen normális. Általánosságban 10 GB kevés az XP-nek és a programoknak együtt. 

Mennyi memória van a gépben? 

Telepítettél Windows frissítéseket (pl. _automatikus frissítések_, _Windows Update_)? A hibernálás engedélyezve van? Van lapozófájl a C partíción, és ha van, mekkora a mérete (a c:\pagefile.sys állományról van szó (általában))? 

A programok másik meghajtóra/partícióra való telepítése segíthet. Tehát pl. eltávolítod a Nero-t, aztán elindítod a Nero telepítőjét és a c:\program files\... helyett pl. a d:\programok\... könyvtárba telepíted. Így is kerülnek program-állományok a C-re, de átlagban jelentősen kevesebb. Érdemes lehet a Program Files könyvtárat másik meghajtóra/partícióra helyezni, mert néhány alkalmazás kérdés nélkül a registryben beállított Program Files könyvtárba települ. Ennek mikéntjére találsz leírásokat az interneten. 

A lapozófájlt is át lehet tenni másik partícióra, ha most a C-n van. 

Ha engedélyezve van a hibernálás és nem használod, a kikapcsolásával a memória méretének megfelelő nagyságú hely szabadul fel. 

A Windows nem használt összetevőinek (pl. játékok) eltávolításával is nyerhetsz pár MB-ot. Ha esetleg valami sok kodekes kodek pakk van a gépen, lecserélheted ffdshow-ra. Ha nem használod ki a Nero funkcióit, használhatsz helyette más írót. Pl.: UsefulUtils Discs Studio. Az Acrobat gondolom a Readert jelenti. Ha igen, PDF olvasásra vannak kisebb helyigényű alkalmazások is, amelyek általában kiválthatják a Readert. 

Ha telepítettél frissítéseket a Windows-hoz, törölheted a telepítéskor mentett állományokat, de így nem tudod eltávolítani a frissítéseket, ha esetleg valamiért el kellene. Az interneten erről is sokat lehet olvasni. 

A Windows system32\dllcache könyvtárban lévő állományokat is törölheted, illetve babrálhatsz a _Windows fájlvédelem_ beállításaival. A fájlvédelem egy olyan funkció, ami néha jól jön, de nem feltétlenül szükséges. Az interneten erről is sokat lehet olvasni. 

Kikapcsolhatod a _rendszer-visszaállítás_ funkciót, vagy csökkentheted az általa használt lemezterületet. Ennek a funkciónak egyébként csak olyan partíción van értelme, amelyiken a Windows van, illetve olyanon, amelyre alkalmazások vannak telepítve. Az interneten erről is sokat lehet olvasni.

Az NTFS fájlrendszer tud fájlrendszer szintű tömörítést. Intézőben a meghajtók, mappák és fájlok tulajdonságainál lehet tömörítetté tenni az állományokat (értelemszerűen csak az állományok tömöríthetők, de pl. egy meghajtó tömörítése esetén a rajta lévő és a későbbiekben rá kerülő állományok is tömörítve lesznek). Kevéssé tömöríthető állományokat, valamint gyakran indított alkalmazások állományait és dll-eket nem célszerű tömöríteni (persze van, amikor igen, vagy olyankor, amikor nagyon kell a hely. Az interneten erről is sokat lehet olvasni. 

Most ennyi lehetőség jutott eszembe, de biztosan van még jó pár.


----------



## hzsoci (2010 Január 2)

Demim65 írta:


> XP, A C./ 10 GB, Telepítés után 3,5 Gb szabad hely volt, Jelenleg 40 Mb, de már töröltem néhány programot, már szinte csak egy-egy alap program van Nero, Acrobat 7., JetAudio, Ccleaner




Azt tanácsolom ne manuálisan törölgess, mert csak elszúrod és összeomlik az egész. Vannak direkt erre készült programok és némelyik még ingyenes is. Például a CCleaner egy teljesen ingyenes progi és állati sok helyet föl tudsz vele szabadítani egy szemvillanás alatt. Vannak fizetősek is. Én most a Tune Up Utilities-t használom. Szerintem az a legjobb.


----------



## Demim65 (2010 Január 2)

hzsoci írta:


> Azt tanácsolom ne manuálisan törölgess, mert csak elszúrod és összeomlik az egész. Vannak direkt erre készült programok és némelyik még ingyenes is. Például a CCleaner egy teljesen ingyenes progi és állati sok helyet föl tudsz vele szabadítani egy szemvillanás alatt. Vannak fizetősek is. Én most a Tune Up Utilities-t használom. Szerintem az a legjobb.


 
Kösz. Én a Cleaner-t használom, de sajna ettől nagyobb a probléma. Egyszerüen a telepités után néhány nappal már el is tünt a 3,5 Gb. Már nem tudom mit kezdjek, nem kérhetem 2-3 hetente, hogy telepítsék újra. Ez nem megoldás.


----------



## Demim65 (2010 Január 2)

Mennyi memória van a gépben? 

Telepítettél Windows frissítéseket (pl. _automatikus frissítések_, _Windows Update_)? A hibernálás engedélyezve van? Van lapozófájl a C partíción, és ha van, mekkora a mérete (a c:\pagefile.sys állományról van szó (általában))? 


Köszönöm, de ennyire profi nem vagyok. Igazán az op.rendszerbe, nem mászok bele. Már csak azért sem, mert a legutóbbi újratelepítés előtt olyan dolgokat is töröltem, amelyek nélkül nem igazán müködött a gép okésan. Lehet hogy valóban az XP-hez több hely kell, de korábban ilyen gondom nem volt.


----------



## hzsoci (2010 Január 2)

Demim65 írta:


> Kösz. Én a Cleaner-t használom, de sajna ettől nagyobb a probléma. Egyszerüen a telepités után néhány nappal már el is tünt a 3,5 Gb. Már nem tudom mit kezdjek, nem kérhetem 2-3 hetente, hogy telepítsék újra. Ez nem megoldás.



Kikapcsoltad "bolondpoli" válaszában írtakat. 
Például az állandó rendszermentést, mert az abszolút okozhatja ezt, ráadásul 2-3 hét alatt kb ekkora méretben foglalná le a vinyód, ha rosszul van beállítva. A lomtárat is kapcsold ki, ha nem tetted volna meg, mert bármit törölsz rögtön oda megy, így hiába törölgetsz, alig fog változni valami.


----------



## hzsoci (2010 Január 2)

Tratrat írta:


> Tudnátok segíteni?Tegnap "véletlenül" ki lett húzva a hangszóróm csatlakozója a gépből ( a gép be volt kapcsolva), utána vissza lett dugva, de azóta nincs hang a gépemen. Előre is köszi !



Megnézted az eszközelőben a hardvereket, mert lehet, hogy elszállt valahogy a driver. Azt könnyű javítani. Nézd meg a Vezérlőpult/Eszközelőben, hogy van e olyan driver, amely mellett "?" van.


----------



## Demim65 (2010 Január 2)

*Köszönöm*



bolondpoli írta:


> A jelenség teljesen normális. Általánosságban 10 GB kevés az XP-nek és a programoknak együtt.
> 
> Mennyi memória van a gépben?
> 
> ...


 

Köszönöm a segítséget. Szerény tudásomnak megfelelően néhány módositást végrehajtottam abból amit ajánlottál. Jelenleg több mint 1 Gb helyem van! Köszi!


----------



## Palyika (2010 Január 4)

Én is a lapozóállomány átmozgatását javasolnám kezdetnek, ugyanis egy XP-nek, amire fel vannak telepítve különböző programok, a 10 GB nagyon kevés.
Később pedig mikor újratelepíted a gépedet teljes formázásra állítsd, és legalább 20 GB-ra a C: méretét, így a helyprobléma kizárható lesz egy ideig.


----------



## Pushy (2010 Január 7)

Hasonló problémáim nekem is voltak,én a rendszer visszaállítással oldottam meg a dolgot.Próbáld meg,hátha sikerül.


----------



## moleszka (2010 Január 9)

Demim65 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Azt írja ki a gépem, hogy nincs több hely a C./ meghajtón, töröljön stb.... Elméletileg még nagyon sok helynek kellenne lennie a c./ meghajtón. A vírusokat már kizártuk. Kétszer telepitették újra a gépemet, de ezt senki nem tudja megmagyarázni, hogy hová tünik a memória. Hiába törlök nincs több hely, sőt még kevesebb van. A D./ meghajtó rendben, amin a cuccaim vannak. Mia lehet az oka? Hová tünnek a Gb-ok? Még a szakemberek sem értik akikhez fordultam.
> 
> Ha valaki találkozott már ilyennel, vagy tudja, hogy mi lehet a gond kérem segítsen?! Kösz!


Mekkora a merevlemez teljes területe(mindkét partíció!) Mert ha lehetőséged engedi akkor át kellene méretezni legalább 20 ra a c-t, mert a 10 gb eléggé kevés. Pl PQ magic is ilyen, de mint írtad hogy nem vagy profi a legegyszerübb ha kimentesz mindent és ujra partivionálod a hdd-t


----------



## moleszka (2010 Január 9)

Illetve még egy nagyon jó megoldást tudok javasolni a vírus kizárása miat. Tölts le egy trial vírusírtót pl nod32. frissitsd le és ellenőrizd le. Bár szerintem a méretnövelés segíteni fog


----------



## marciera (2010 Január 11)

*Néro*

Sziasztok!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Kb. 3 hónapja tettem be egy új DVD írót a gépbe. Szinte azóta rosszul írja ki a filmeket. (Illetve azért lett kicserélve, mert az előző sem írt rendesen). Más számítógép és asztali lejátszó sem érzékeli, hogy a DVD írott lenne, míg a saját gépem le is tudja játszani a lemezre mentett filmeket.
Azt hallottam, hogy a Néro 7-es verziója csinál ilyeneket. Nekem az volt régebben is, és most is feltelepítve.
Kérdés: Ez tényleg így van? A Néro lehet a ludas? Ha igen, hogy tudom úgy letörölni, hogy egy újabb verzió feltelepítésével ne annak a beállításai, vagy akármilye lépjen életbe?
És ha már írásról van szó. Ki melyik író programot ajánlja? Természetesen magyar, egyszerű, könnyen kezelhető?


----------



## putto_ (2010 Január 11)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Kb. 3 hónapja tettem be egy új DVD írót a gépbe. Szinte azóta rosszul írja ki a filmeket. (Illetve azért lett kicserélve, mert az előző sem írt rendesen). Más számítógép és asztali lejátszó sem érzékeli, hogy a DVD írott lenne, míg a saját gépem le is tudja játszani a lemezre mentett filmeket.
> Azt hallottam, hogy a Néro 7-es verziója csinál ilyeneket. Nekem az volt régebben is, és most is feltelepítve.
> ...



*Sya!*

Szerintem 3 probléma lehet, én ilyen sorrendben kezdeném a megoldás keresését:

1. A Néró cseréje
- Start - Beállítások - Vezérlőpult - Programok telepítése és eltávolítása
itt távolítsd el a mostani nérót, telepíts másikat (én ezt használom már régen /magyarítás és szériaszám mellékelve/: http://www.4shared.com/file/194215297/23ca0966/nero.html
Ez teljes Néró, én az Express részét használom: egyszerű és nagyszerű

ha ez nem segítene, akkor

2. Az írót kellene visszavinni a szervízbe, hogy cseréljék ki

3. Ha a szervízből visszajön, hogy ez jó író, akkor vagy a géped, vagy az operációs rendszered 'nem szereti' ezt az írót. Ha Neked megér egy újratelepítést akkor tedd azt, ha nem, vagy akkor sem oldódik meg a probléma akkor másmilyen gyártmányú írót vegyél (nekem a Pioneer nagyon bevált)!


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 11)

*computerekkel és programokkal kapcs.*

Szerény vélemény, jobbára észrevétel, - informatikus a barátom, 
szoftver, hardver,konfi, adatbázis stb. - tuti jó,okos, és becsületes,
de ezt mondja, napi 5 órát rátanul, nyelvismerete mellett, - a lényeg: a kórházakba is felszerelték a semmitmondó és szükségtelen páncélszkrényeket, a kutyának se kell, értelmetlen, de valakinek érdeke, és pénze feküdt a buliban. 
Ugyanez van a PC- ezerféle versióiban, ujabbat és minél bonyoultabbat, zavart, zürt okozni, és mindenkinek a pénzt kiadni,zsebéből azt kivenni,ez a cél.
Akihez fordulsz és viszed géped, problémád, hidd e legfeljebb 1 lépéssel van előtted, holnap már Te előzhetsz, ez az élet, a pénzért való hajsza. Mindez mindjobban előtérbe fog helyezkedni.
Jó cipőt veszel és 5 x talpaltatod, de a talp mindig a helyén van.


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 11)

Jó tanács, nehezen beszrezhető, de van egy olyan szoftver, mely a lomtárat, ahová üritettél kitisztitja - örökre - nyom nem marad.
Wipe errors ha jól tudom a nevét. 
A maffia is ezt használja.


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Január 11)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Kb. 3 hónapja tettem be egy új DVD írót a gépbe. Szinte azóta rosszul írja ki a filmeket. (Illetve azért lett kicserélve, mert az előző sem írt rendesen). Más számítógép és asztali lejátszó sem érzékeli, hogy a DVD írott lenne, míg a saját gépem le is tudja játszani a lemezre mentett filmeket.
> Azt hallottam, hogy a Néro 7-es verziója csinál ilyeneket. Nekem az volt régebben is, és most is feltelepítve.
> ...




Sok tanácsot kaptál már, még próbáld meg hogy alacsonyabb sebességen égeted a korongot, és nem max sebességben. Pl. DVD olvasók szoktak háklisak lenni a nagy sebességgel megírt lemezek esetén.
Visszaellenőrzést csináltattál? meg kellene nézni hogy a saja maga által megírt lemezt hibásnak/hibátlannak látja-e az íróprogram.
Nagyon sok apró íróprogram van ami szuperul müxik, a nero tudasanak a negyedet sem hasznalja ki az átlagember.


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Január 12)

Sziasztok 
Szeretnék segítséget kérni . Letöltöttem egy játékprogramot Colin McRae: DiRT 2 amiben van egy dosszié hogy skidrow ezt elindítva egy forgó 3 dimenziós grafikát ad skidrow felirattal a játék nem megy.Mi ez a skidrow?Kód? Van hozzá valami progi hogy fusson a játék? Esetleg codec kell hozzá?Kerestem, de semmit sem találtam eddig a neten erről magyarul.
Film mellett is láttam hogy skidrow feliratot az ismertetőben grafika lenne?


----------



## Seth2 (2010 Január 12)

Márton222 írta:


> Sziasztok
> Szeretnék segítséget kérni . Letöltöttem egy játékprogramot Colin McRae: DiRT 2 amiben van egy dosszié hogy skidrow ezt elindítva egy forgó 3 dimenziós grafikát ad skidrow felirattal a játék nem megy.Mi ez a skidrow?Kód? Van hozzá valami progi hogy fusson a játék? Esetleg codec kell hozzá?Kerestem, de semmit sem találtam eddig a neten erről magyarul.
> Film mellett is láttam hogy skidrow feliratot az ismertetőben grafika lenne?



Amit letöltöttél az egy feltört játék. A skidrow a cracker(ek) fantázianeve. Szerintem ennek kitárgyalása nem illik a ch arculatához.


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Január 12)

Köszönöm a gyors választ, ha nem baj ,volna még kérdésem:
A Vista C-n 74G-ből már csak 22G hely maradt szabadon. Data-E partíción a HDD recovery van ,és 73,Ghelyből 68G szabad .Mennyit vehetek el ebből 68G helyből biztonságosan Vista partíció átméretezéssel, ha elvehetek?Növekedhet-e a helyigénye később a HDD recovery-nek?


----------



## marciera (2010 Január 12)

*Köszönet!*



putto_ írta:


> *Sya!*
> 
> Szerintem 3 probléma lehet, én ilyen sorrendben kezdeném a megoldás keresését:
> 
> ...


 

Szia!

Köszönöm a segítséget. A Néro volt a ludas. Töröltem, letöltöttem, feltelepítettem, majd két lemezt sikeresen kiírtam és asztalin lejátszotta.
Köszönöm a progit is!kiss


----------



## marciera (2010 Január 12)

*Ellenőrzés*



Lazarevics írta:


> Sok tanácsot kaptál már, még próbáld meg hogy alacsonyabb sebességen égeted a korongot, és nem max sebességben. Pl. DVD olvasók szoktak háklisak lenni a nagy sebességgel megírt lemezek esetén.
> Visszaellenőrzést csináltattál? meg kellene nézni hogy a saja maga által megírt lemezt hibásnak/hibátlannak látja-e az íróprogram.
> Nagyon sok apró íróprogram van ami szuperul müxik, a nero tudasanak a negyedet sem hasznalja ki az átlagember.


 
Szia!

Írni, mindig alacsony sebességgel írom a lemezeket, hogy kevesebb hibalehetőség legyen. Viszont ellenőrzést soha nem szoktam csinálni. És abban is igazad van, hogy a program negyedét én sem használom lo, bár nincs is meg a teljes program. Jó néhány része hiányzik. (Leginkább a filmnézője hiányzik, mert azt szerettem használni.)


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Január 12)

marciera írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Írni, mindig alacsony sebességgel írom a lemezeket, hogy kevesebb hibalehetőség legyen. Viszont ellenőrzést soha nem szoktam csinálni. És abban is igazad van, hogy a program negyedét én sem használom lo, bár nincs is meg a teljes program. Jó néhány része hiányzik. (Leginkább a filmnézője hiányzik, mert azt szerettem használni.)



Akkor egy ellenörzest csinalj lecci  

A film néző helyett ajanlon a Medi Player Classic-t, nincs olyan anyag ami ne tudna lejatszani: (DVD, DivX, barmi) http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Media_Player_Classic.htm

és hozza az ffdsow codecet: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/FFDShow.htm


----------



## marton0803 (2010 Január 12)

Sziasztok!
Folyton lefagy a gépem! Mit tegyek???


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 13)

*FileCure*

Sziasztok!

Windows 7-et használok. Egy olyan kérdésem lenne, hogy mi a véleményetek a Paleto Logic Inc. (CA) FileCure programról. Ha vmilyen infóval tudtok szolgálni megköszönném. Ezt írja ki, extension with errors. (Sajnos csak angol nyelven vannak írások róla. A nyelvvel pedig még hadilábon állok.)

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## marciera (2010 Január 13)

*Köszönöm*



Lazarevics írta:


> Akkor egy ellenörzest csinalj lecci
> 
> A film néző helyett ajanlon a Medi Player Classic-t, nincs olyan anyag ami ne tudna lejatszani: (DVD, DivX, barmi) http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Media_Player_Classic.htm
> 
> és hozza az ffdsow codecet: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/FFDShow.htm


 

Köszi, le fogom tölteni. De ugye a feliratot is hozzá teszi még akkor is, ha nem DVD? (mármint, ha nem magyarul beszélő, és mellékeltek a film mellé egy feliratot?)


----------



## Demim65 (2010 Január 13)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a javaslatokat, segitséget. Átpakoltam amit lehetett, töröltem amit lehetett. Jelenleg jól müködik a gépem, bár ujabb programokat tölteni nemigen merek. Most már csak annyi gondom van, hogy az MSN nem működik, valószinüleg letöröltem néhány hozzávalót, de ez még elmegy egy darabig remélem, nem szeretném megit telepiteni.
Mégegyszer kösz mindenkinek. Helló!


----------



## putto_ (2010 Január 13)

marciera írta:


> ........ (Leginkább a [Nero] filmnézője hiányzik, mert azt szerettem használni.)



A Nero 5 tudott cd-t írni, a Nero 6 már tudott dvd-t írni, a Nero következő verziót rá akarták venni konvertálási, multimédiás, és egyéb az íráshoz nem kapcsolódó feladatok elvégzésére is. A program mérete és stabiltása emiatt nagymértékben leromlott, már azt le tudja biztonságosan amire kitalálták: nem ír stabilan.
Ne sajnáld a filmlejátszót, sok direkt arra a célra fejlesztett célprogramot találsz. Én a BsPlayert használom a K-Lite kódpakkal. mindent lejátszik, természetesen felíratot is hozzácsatolja a filmhez.


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Január 13)

marciera írta:


> Köszi, le fogom tölteni. De ugye a feliratot is hozzá teszi még akkor is, ha nem DVD? (mármint, ha nem magyarul beszélő, és mellékeltek a film mellé egy feliratot?)



Természetesen igen!


----------



## milerik (2010 Január 16)

Sziasztok ! 
Öhm, egy érdekes gondom van. 

Van egy *külső tárolo*m abban egy *60 GB laptop vinyó*. Eddig szépen működött nálam és más gépeken is. Most azonban hiába dugom be, az *USB* -n nem ismeri fel a gép,* mintha be se dugtam volna*, azonban a HDD-ben a mechanika kap áramot és *pörög a vinyó rendesen*. A többi gép sem látja amiken már eddig használtam. Azonban az egyik ilyen gép újra lett rakva és szépen látja a 60 GB ot !!! 

Mit lehet tenni esetleg ? Az eszköz kezelőben melyik lehet a drivere? hogy tudnék vele esetleg machinálni ?

Köszönöm a figyelmetek ! =)

ui.: Win 7 és XP -k voltak a rendszerek és mindegyiken szépen müködött. Az újra rakott gép win 7 volt és win 7 lett újra is rakva


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Január 19)

milerik írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Öhm, egy érdekes gondom van.
> 
> Van egy *külső tárolo*m abban egy *60 GB laptop vinyó*. Eddig szépen működött nálam és más gépeken is. Most azonban hiába dugom be, az *USB* -n nem ismeri fel a gép,* mintha be se dugtam volna*, azonban a HDD-ben a mechanika kap áramot és *pörög a vinyó rendesen*. A többi gép sem látja amiken már eddig használtam. Azonban az egyik ilyen gép újra lett rakva és szépen látja a 60 GB ot !!!
> ...




Szia!

Mint kiderült, nem a vinyoval van a gond. Eszközkezelőből távolítsd el az USB drivereket, azután egy ujrainditast kovetoen a gep ujra fogja rakni a drivereket, es ezutan az esetek 99%-ban felismeri az ujbol radugott hardwaret. Ha usb-s az egered, billentyuzeted, ne csodalkozz hogy 1-2 percig esetleg egyik sem fog mukodni!

Amit ellenorizhetsz meg: Masik USB kabel, masik gep. A vinyot pedig levalasztas elott szabalyosan tavolitsd el az eszközt! Talca jobb oldalan, eszkoz kiadasa, vagy hasonlo...

L.


----------



## alph4 (2010 Január 19)

Hi! van egy kis gondom, vettem egy új 5850es ati vgat és olyan gond van hogy néha a kurzor mérete magától megnő. és csak újraindítással lehet visszaállítani.


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 20)

driverfrissitessel probalkoztal mar?


----------



## milerik (2010 Január 20)

Hm, kezdek attól tartani, hogy maga a külső tároló ment tönkre, próbáltam az összes driver eltávolítás és újraindítás dolgot de nem ment , és próbáltam a driver frissítést is ( ez egyszer működött de aztán már újra ki/be dugásnál már nem) .
De ami legaggasztóbb , hogy kipróbáltam egy CD-ről indított LINUXON is, és ott sem ismerte fel .... 

Jövőhéten megyek vissza a koliba, ott van egy srác akinek van 2.5' ös külsője szintén, abba rakom majd a 60 gigás HDD-t, hogy megy-e. 

Köszönöm a tippeket és válaszokat !!


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 21)

Igen, hozza teszi, de azt hiszem a fileneveknek egyezniuk kell


----------



## marciera (2010 Január 23)

*Msn*

Sziasztok!

Hát, azt gondolom, a Néros problémám megoldódott. KÉK HALÁL. Nektek biztosan mond ez valamit. Számomra csak azt mondja, hogy a vinyómat teljes egészében a kukába kellett dobni. Az a szerencse, hogy a szakemberek jó néhány adatot stb-t meg tudtak menteni.
Viszont: azóta nem tudok az MSN-re felcsatlakozni. :12: Azt hiszem, a géphez vartozik a Windows Messenger. De elég "gagyi", és a partnereket sem lehet szerkeszteni. Nem beszélve arról, hogy amikor az Outluck Express-t megnyitom, azonnal lekapcsolódik az MSN-rél. Hiába telepítettem a Windows Live Messengert, valamiféle hiba üzenetre hivatkozva azt mondja, hogy a szolgáltatás nem érhető el. Nos, más gépről be tudtam jelentkezni, de szeretnék a sajátomrólis.
Mit tudtok javasolni?


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

A UPC soxor korlátoz egyedi elbírálása alapján. Hogy szakadjon rá az ég..

Ja, és mindezt csak mikor az ügyfélszolgálatot hívom mondja el a telefonos csaj..Kedves, cincogó hangon. Az erő pozicíójából.


----------



## Ferike1951 (2010 Február 6)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Hát, azt gondolom, a Néros problémám megoldódott. KÉK HALÁL. Nektek biztosan mond ez valamit. Számomra csak azt mondja, hogy a vinyómat teljes egészében a kukába kellett dobni. Az a szerencse, hogy a szakemberek jó néhány adatot stb-t meg tudtak menteni.
> Viszont: azóta nem tudok az MSN-re felcsatlakozni. :12: Azt hiszem, a géphez vartozik a Windows Messenger. De elég "gagyi", és a partnereket sem lehet szerkeszteni. Nem beszélve arról, hogy amikor az Outluck Express-t megnyitom, azonnal lekapcsolódik az MSN-rél. Hiába telepítettem a Windows Live Messengert, valamiféle hiba üzenetre hivatkozva azt mondja, hogy a szolgáltatás nem érhető el. Nos, más gépről be tudtam jelentkezni, de szeretnék a sajátomrólis.
> Mit tudtok javasolni?


Elnézést a zavarásért. Régi olvasó vagyok, de eddig nem regisztráltam magamat. Most mégis megteszem, mert nagyon zavar, hogy 2 hét alatt senki sem reagált a kérdésre. Kénytelek leszek én.
Tehát…..
Outlook Express van egy olyan tulajdonsága, hogy alapjában úgy van telepítve, hogy indításkor megindít egy régebbi Messengert. Ezt az opciót ki kell kapcsolni. Annyit mondhatok, hogy valahol a beállításoknál. Ha nem lehet kikapcsolni (mert ilyen is előfordul) akkor meg kell nézni lent a jobb sarokban, esetleg a feladatkezelőben, hogy nincs – e ott egy már működő Messenger. Ha ott van ki kell lőni. Kilövése után már menni fog a Live, vagy akármilyen más feltelepítet Messenger.
Feri


----------



## luki16 (2010 Február 6)

Annak mi lehet az oka, hogy a 3 éves gépemen nagyon gyors volt a Win XP, de manapság újratelepítés után is tetű lassú?


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 11)

luki16 írta:


> Annak mi lehet az oka, hogy a 3 éves gépemen nagyon gyors volt a Win XP, de manapság újratelepítés után is tetű lassú?



A meghajtóprogramokat megfelelően telepítetted újra? És hogyan telepítetted újra, teljes formázás után?



marciera írta:


> Hát, azt gondolom, a Néros problémám megoldódott. KÉK HALÁL. Nektek biztosan mond ez valamit. Számomra csak azt mondja, hogy a vinyómat teljes egészében a kukába kellett dobni. Az a szerencse, hogy a szakemberek jó néhány adatot stb-t meg tudtak menteni.



Hát nekem mond valamit, de első alkalommal hallom azt, hogy egy vinyót kukába kellene dobni a kék halál miatt... Érdekes az a "szakember", aki kidobta.



alph4 írta:


> Hi! van egy kis gondom, vettem egy új 5850es ati vgat és olyan gond van hogy néha a kurzor mérete magától megnő. és csak újraindítással lehet visszaállítani.



Ilyen hibáról én sem hallottam még soha. Nincs semmilyen program feltelepítve, amely direkt csinálja ezt (mittudomén, valami kényelmi szempontból)? Egyértelműen a legfrissebb meghajtóprogram telepítését ajánlom én is amúgy.


----------



## marciera (2010 Március 19)

rgranc írta:


> Hát nekem mond valamit, de első alkalommal hallom azt, hogy egy vinyót kukába kellene dobni a kék halál miatt... Érdekes az a "szakember", aki kidobta.



Régen nem jártam erre, így csak most olvastam a reagálásokat.
Hát mi tagadás, nekem is rosszul esett, hogy a vinyót kicserélték, viszont azóta működik rendesen a gépem. Előtte kb. 5 percenként megjelent a kék háttér, és a rendszer újraindította magát. A boltban lévő szakemberek, akikhez rendszeresen viszem a gépem, mondták, hogy a vinyó ment tönkre. Ennél többet nem tudok.

Viszont a lányom gépén van egy (talán?) program? Securyti toll. Ez kinek ismerős? Egyáltalán nem engedi, hogy a gépen bármit is csinálunk. Az én angol tudásom kevés, de látom, hogy vírust keresett, és talált, és regisztrálni szeretné magát az interneten, de rögtön oda is írják, hogy visával vagy mastercarddal fizetek-e? Még csak a rendszer visszaállítást, program törlést, de semmi mást sem enged. Lehet ezzel kezdeni valamit?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 19)

marciera írta:


> Régen nem jártam erre, így csak most olvastam a reagálásokat.
> Hát mi tagadás, nekem is rosszul esett, hogy a vinyót kicserélték, viszont azóta működik rendesen a gépem. Előtte kb. 5 percenként megjelent a kék háttér, és a rendszer újraindította magát. A boltban lévő szakemberek, akikhez rendszeresen viszem a gépem, mondták, hogy a vinyó ment tönkre. Ennél többet nem tudok.


Lehet, hogy nagyon sok szektorhiba kletkezett a merevlemezen, ami nem jellemző, de előfordulhat - így jobban jártál, mielőtt minden adatot elveszett volna.


marciera írta:


> Viszont a lányom gépén van egy (talán?) program? Securyti toll. Ez kinek ismerős? Egyáltalán nem engedi, hogy a gépen bármit is csinálunk. Az én angol tudásom kevés, de látom, hogy vírust keresett, és talált, és regisztrálni szeretné magát az interneten, de rögtön oda is írják, hogy visával vagy mastercarddal fizetek-e? Még csak a rendszer visszaállítást, program törlést, de semmi mást sem enged. Lehet ezzel kezdeni valamit?


A baj az, hogy ez egy vírus (mármint, ha a security tool a neve)
A legegyszerűbb mód az eltávolításához az, hogy csökkentett módban indítod a gépet (*F8*) hálozattal, aztán letöltöd a malwarebytes nevű programot innen 
download telepíted a programot, aztán hagyod hogy frissítse magát a neten keresztül. 
Futtatod a programot *még mindíg csökkentett módban*. 

sok sikert.


----------



## marciera (2010 Március 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A baj az, hogy ez egy vírus (mármint, ha a security tool a neve)
> A legegyszerűbb mód az eltávolításához az, hogy csökkentett módban indítod a gépet (*F8*) hálozattal, aztán letöltöd a malwarebytes nevű programot innen
> download telepíted a programot, aztán hagyod hogy frissítse magát a neten keresztül.
> Futtatod a programot *még mindíg csökkentett módban*.
> ...


 

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!kiss
A gép helyrejött. Most mentegetjük róla, ami menthető. Valószínű, hogy egy hosszab szünetben majd újraformázzuk a gépet. Még egyszer köszönöm!


----------



## olo1 (2010 Április 25)

luki16 írta:


> Annak mi lehet az oka, hogy a 3 éves gépemen nagyon gyors volt a Win XP, de manapság újratelepítés után is tetű lassú?



Helló. Szertimtem memoria hiba lehet. valamelyik RAM tönkremehetett, ha több van benne , mert ha csak egy akkor nem is müködne ha az romlott el.

Ja , meg az is kérdés, hogy, az Op.renszer is lassú, vagy a net, meg ujatelepitésnél ha fullra törölted nincs is rajta virus, vagy reklámprg.,azok is szoktak lassitani. Ha teljesen törölted a merevlemezt, szerintem memoria hibája lehet.


----------



## nyufi66 (2010 Június 8)

*fek*

Kerdes, hogy mi falja fel az eröforrast? Csökkentett modban (F8) inditva is lassu a gep? Internetcsatlakozas nelkul is lassu a gep? Esetleg "bekuszott" egy trojai falo es zombiva tette a geped? Figyeld a halozati adatforgalmat (Wireshark) abbol latod, hogy mi megy ki es mi jon be... Egy jol konfiguralt tuzfal sokat segithet... Am az is lehet, hogy a jo oreg kedves Winfosnak ment el az esze. Az en gepemet a DesktopSearch nevü program kergette az örületbe. Original Mikrofos...
Szoval, - ahogy Pelinkan elvtars is mondta- Eberseg elvtarsak! 





olo1 írta:


> Helló. Szertimtem memoria hiba lehet. valamelyik RAM tönkremehetett, ha több van benne , mert ha csak egy akkor nem is müködne ha az romlott el.
> 
> Ja , meg az is kérdés, hogy, az Op.renszer is lassú, vagy a net, meg ujatelepitésnél ha fullra törölted nincs is rajta virus, vagy reklámprg.,azok is szoktak lassitani. Ha teljesen törölted a merevlemezt, szerintem memoria hibája lehet.


----------



## zzmsoft (2011 Szeptember 11)

Milyen vírusellenőrző rendszert használsz a gépen?


----------



## zzmsoft (2011 Szeptember 11)

Demim65 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Azt írja ki a gépem, hogy nincs több hely a C./ meghajtón, töröljön stb.... Elméletileg még nagyon sok helynek kellenne lennie a c./ meghajtón. A vírusokat már kizártuk. Kétszer telepitették újra a gépemet, de ezt senki nem tudja megmagyarázni, hogy hová tünik a memória. Hiába törlök nincs több hely, sőt még kevesebb van. A D./ meghajtó rendben, amin a cuccaim vannak. Mia lehet az oka? Hová tünnek a Gb-ok? Még a szakemberek sem értik akikhez fordultam.
> 
> Ha valaki találkozott már ilyennel, vagy tudja, hogy mi lehet a gond kérem segítsen?! Kösz!


Nézd meg a virtuális memória beállításait, más néven lapozófájl! 1. hol van, 2. mekkora. Sokat segíthet, hogy egy olyan meghajtóra teszed át, ahol sokkal több helyed van. 
Megtalálod: vezérlőpult - rendszer - speciális fül - teljesítmény - beállítások - speciális - virtuális memória -módosítás

Ne használj többet, mint amit a z XP felajánl, ha nem vagy tisztában a következményekkel!


----------



## zzmsoft (2011 Szeptember 11)

gideon67 írta:


> Védett a drótnélküli kapcsolat vagy nyitott, más által is hozzáférhetö?


Kérdés: Milyen Interneted van; Milyen routered van?
Megjegyzés: egy vadiúj tűzfal-routert soha ne korlátozásokkal kezdj beállítani! Amikor minden rendben, jöhet a titkosítás, a MAC szűrés, stb. 

Felhívom a figyelmet azonban, hogy a régebbi laptopok NEM tudják a WPA2-PSK titkosítást! Max. WPA-PSK!!!


----------



## zzmsoft (2011 Szeptember 11)

zzmsoft írta:


> Kérdés: Milyen Interneted van; Milyen routered van?
> Megjegyzés: egy vadiúj tűzfal-routert soha ne korlátozásokkal kezdj beállítani! Amikor minden rendben, jöhet a titkosítás, a MAC szűrés, stb.
> 
> Felhívom a figyelmet azonban, hogy a régebbi laptopok NEM tudják a WPA2-PSK titkosítást! Max. WPA-PSK!!!


Bocsi! Kifelejtettem, ha a laptop régi, és WPA2 a kódolás, akkor a kapcsolatnál kiírja, hogy jó, de nem tud rákapcsolódni!


----------



## zzmsoft (2011 Szeptember 11)

Bluesmen írta:


> 2 napja van egy idegesítő problémám: a letöltés, böngészés rendben
> megy a gépemen, de feltölteni nem tudok sehova (pl: blogspot, Rapidshare).
> Ahogy elíndítom a feltöltést a Firefoxban a következő ablak ugrik fel:
> "A kiszolgálóhoz való kapcsolat alaphelyzetbe állt az oldal letöltése
> ...


Milyen vírusellenőrző van a gépeden?


----------



## Jokkesz (2011 Szeptember 11)

zzmsoft írta:


> Nézd meg a virtuális memória beállításait, más néven lapozófájl! 1. hol van, 2. mekkora. Sokat segíthet, hogy egy olyan meghajtóra teszed át, ahol sokkal több helyed van.
> Megtalálod: vezérlőpult - rendszer - speciális fül - teljesítmény - beállítások - speciális - virtuális memória -módosítás
> 
> Ne használj többet, mint amit a z XP felajánl, ha nem vagy tisztában a következményekkel!




Szia,

Megpróbálhatod még a lomtár méretét korlátozni, a böngészési előzményeket törölni, de sokat segíthet a rendszer visszaállítás kikapcsolása is (úgysem sokat ér ez a funkció9). Le lehet tiltani a hibernálást is, mint funkciót, az is lefoglal helyet magának. De azt is érdemes átgondolni, milyen szoftverek vannak telepítve, valami nem csinál-e minden egyes alkalommal backup-ot magáról.
Hirtelen ennyi jut eszembe.


----------



## Cunupi (2011 Szeptember 29)

Annyit szeretnék kérdezni, hogy nekem van egy másik gépem és nem tudom bekapcsolni, vagyis nem tölt be az op rendszer csak egy feket háttér van nem tudom hogy mi lehet a probléma


----------



## bettina25 (2011 Szeptember 29)

szia, nekem is volt már ilyesmi, 2-szer is, és mindig az alaplap mondta fel a szolgálatot. de persze nálad lehet más baj


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 30)

Cunupi írta:


> Annyit szeretnék kérdezni, hogy nekem van egy másik gépem és nem tudom bekapcsolni, vagyis nem tölt be az op rendszer csak egy feket háttér van nem tudom hogy mi lehet a probléma


*Amennyiben induláskor nem látsz egy gramm kiírást sem a képernyőn (memória számlálás, a videó kártya típusa...), akkor valószínűleg el sem indul a gépeden a ROM (beégetett memória)-ból az alapdolgok futtatása.
Ha be van kötve a hangszóró (nem a hangfal, hanem az a kicsi csipogós), akkor a csipogások számából lehet következtetni a hiba típusára - ez az alaplap leírásában szokott lenni általában (ha egyáltalán még megvan a leírás). 
Amennyiben bátor vagy akkor a következőt teheted:
Kikapcsolod a gépet ( a konnektorból is kihúzod).
Leveszed a fedelét és megmozgatod (kiveszed/ beteszed) a memóriá(ka)t és a videó kártyát.
A mai videó kártyák általában a legnagyobbak a gépben (mármint a többihez képest) és szokott rajtuk lenni hűtőborda, vagy ventilátor. 
De óvatosan, hogy el ne pattanjon, törjön. Sok kártyánál és a memóriánál (ezen van az a sok fekete "bogár", azaz IC) rögzítő fülek is találhatók, hogy stabilan helyezkedjenek el.
A mozgatással az érintkezők közé került porréteget tudod eltüntetni, ami sok esetben kontakt hibát okoz, amitől a gép el sem indul.
Ha un alaplapra integrált kártyád van, az gond mert azt nem lehet mozgatni.
Ha van esetleg közelben ismerősöd, aki csinált már ilyet, kérd meg, hogy segítsen, esetleg ha van hasonló gépe, akkor az egyes elemeket cserélgetve meg lehet találni a hibás részt.
De vigyázz, mert ha helytelenül teszed, tönkre is mehet a géped.
Persze, ha például a nagy (nyári) melegben megfőttek a kondenzátorok az alaplapon, akkor mindez már úgysem segít, de ezt csak hozzáértő, vagy szakember tudná megállapítani ránézésre.*


----------



## WyZsóy (2011 Október 1)

Két napja veszem észre,hogy a CH oldala el van csúszva és nem tudom mit kellene tennem.
*Vezérlőpult* *Blogok * *Súgó* *Közösség * *Naptár* *Új üzenetek* *Keresés * *Gyors linkek * *Kilépés*--innentől lefelé minden jobbra esik a képernyőn,az e fölött lévő sávtól
csaknem egy képernyő szélességgel jobbra.
Hogyan lehetne újra összehozni rendes formájába?
Mi lehet a probléma?
Ezt sehol máshol nem csinálja a gépem,csak a CH-n.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 1)

WyZsóy írta:


> Két napja veszem észre,hogy a CH oldala el van csúszva és nem tudom mit kellene tennem.
> *Vezérlőpult* *Blogok * *Súgó* *Közösség * *Naptár* *Új üzenetek* *Keresés * *Gyors linkek * *Kilépés*--innentől lefelé minden jobbra esik a képernyőn,az e fölött lévő sávtól
> csaknem egy képernyő szélességgel jobbra.
> Hogyan lehetne újra összehozni rendes formájába?
> ...


*A böngésződ nézet/nagyítás (kicsinyítés) menüpontjában csökkentsd a méretet.
Mivel az LCD monitorok (azon belül is a széles monitorok) elterjedté váltak, ez lett az alapbeállítás.
Ezért is tűnt el alulról a széles/normál kinézet váltója.
A "Ctrl" és a "-" vagy az "Ctrl" gomb lenyomása mellett , ha görgős az egered, a görgő tekerése is hasonló hatást vált ki.
*


----------



## WyZsóy (2011 Október 1)

Nagyon köszönöm a segítségedet,minden rendben!
További szép napot kívánok!


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 3)

Érdekes hozzáállás
De legalább időben megtudtuk hogyan vettek kényszer alá ismét
(és semmibe)
Érdekes lenne tudni mit nevezünk számszerűen(%) elterjednek
Volt egyszer egy felmérés: Milyen böngészőt használsz?
Sőt a használt op. rendszer elterjedtségéről is

-------
*Megjegyzem* így a betűméret csökkent le éppen a böngészők adta plusz(a nagyíthatóság rosszul látoknak)lehetőség is tönkrement e miatt a kényszer miatt


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 3)

Fejlődés helyett lehet visszalépésre kényszerülök?
Az Internet Explorer megjeleníti a canada szétment oldalát eredeti 4:3 képméret mellett(* megszokott és látható)betűmérettel*
Lehet mégsem jó a programozó lépése?
-------
Most lehet javasolni számomra új szemet?
Mert rövidlátónak a (szemüveg) mínuszos lencse csere csak ront (csökkent)
Nincs pénzem faltól falig monitorra


----------



## most (2011 Október 4)

h te tényleg fanyar vagy 
nézz be a szemtorna topicba ... dobd el a szemüveged az csak egyre jobban kényelmesíti a szemed és drágább mint a monitor


----------



## Tűz* (2011 Október 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A böngésződ nézet/nagyítás (kicsinyítés) menüpontjában csökkentsd a méretet.
> Mivel az LCD monitorok (azon belül is a széles monitorok) elterjedté váltak, ez lett az alapbeállítás.
> Ezért is tűnt el alulról a széles/normál kinézet váltója.
> A "Ctrl" és a "-" vagy az "Ctrl" gomb lenyomása mellett , ha görgős az egered, a görgő tekerése is hasonló hatást vált ki.
> *



A google-chrom-nál ilyet nem találtam. Vagy vaksi vagyok ilyen korán?


----------



## quandorra (2011 Október 4)

*azt a böngészőt érdemes megismerned amit használsz*



Tűz* írta:


> A google-chrom-nál ilyet nem találtam. Vagy vaksi vagyok ilyen korán?



Keress egy Google Chrome tematikus topicot valahol a neten, ott tedd fel a kérdésed, ha a program helpje netán ebben nem segítene, amit erősen kétlek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 4)

Tűz* írta:


> A google-chrom-nál ilyet nem találtam. Vagy vaksi vagyok ilyen korán?


*A Chrome-nál a csavarkulcsra kattintva ha jól emléxem a nagyítás vagy zoom szó szabályozza a méretet, de a Ctrl+ görgő vagy a Ctrl és a +/- jelek ugyanúgy változtatják a méretet.
*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 5)

most írta:


> h te tényleg fanyar vagy
> nézz be a szemtorna topicba ... dobd el a szemüveged az csak egyre jobban kényelmesíti a szemed és drágább mint a monitor


Minek szól bele kíbic aki nem éli át a rosszul látók baját az csak okoskodik
*Biztos jó szeme van és sok pénze*
Nem képes megérteni hogy a kisebb-méretű betűt már nem látják a rosszul látók


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 6)

*Jövök egy információval a szétcsúszott megjelenítés ügyében*

*Jövök egy információval a szétcsúszott megjelenítés ügyében*
Egy remek canadatag segítségével
Az Ő javaslatára AdblockPlus reklámszűrő alkalmazásával
Az itteni programozó elpiszkált oldalmegjelenítését sikerült kiszűrni
Eredmény nem csúszik szét az oldal
A betűméret eredeti nem kell megnyomni a *CRL-
Alkalmazott eszközök:
*Mozilla Firefox*
4:3 arányú(normál) monitor
*


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Október 6)

Jövök egy információval a szétcsúszott megjelenítés ügyében
Egy remek canadatag segítségével
Az Ő javaslatára AdblockPlus reklámszűrő alkalmazásával
Az itteni programozó elpiszkált oldalmegjelenítését sikerült kiszűrni
Eredmény nem csúszik szét az oldal
A betűméret eredeti nem kell megnyomni a *CRL-*


----------



## most (2011 November 3)

fanyar. írta:


> Minek szól bele kíbic aki nem éli át a rosszul látók baját az csak okoskodik
> *Biztos jó szeme van és sok pénze*
> Nem képes megérteni hogy a kisebb-méretű betűt már nem látják a rosszul látók


off
nahát személyeskedünk... rólam szól a topic?
mit ne mondjak tényleg rosszul láthatsz... ha egy jó szándékú indformációt így tudtál le reagálni pm-ben a hogyan fanyar módra megtetted !

h kibic nem mondanám eddig 2x javítottam meg a szemem3 féle problémából ! 
okoskodik... h igyekszem elkülöníteni a saját érdekem az egészségüzlet érdekeitől
jah igen sok pénzem van thx
ON
és lásd h mégis tanultál ! pl azt mennyire jó az adblock 

minden tiszteletem az erkölcs tanárodnak és szüleidnek ....


----------



## e-könyvtáros (2012 Február 5)

Sziasztok!
Egy olyan gondom lenne, hogy egy működő honlap nem jelenik meg itthon (UPC) csak a munkahelyemen (T-home)
Múlt héten költözött a szerver (ip-címet váltott), azóta nem mindenkinek jelenik meg (mástól is már halottam)
Az ipconfig /flushdns -t már próbáltam, nem segített...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Február 6)

e-könyvtáros írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Egy olyan gondom lenne, hogy egy működő honlap nem jelenik meg itthon (UPC) csak a munkahelyemen (T-home)
> Múlt héten költözött a szerver (ip-címet váltott), azóta nem mindenkinek jelenik meg (mástól is már halottam)
> Az ipconfig /flushdns -t már próbáltam, nem segített...


*Várj pár napot, amíg a szolgáltató nem frissíti az elérési útvonalakat (saját routerben -IP cím), addig sajna, ha fejre állsz sem tudod elérni.
Esetedben az egyik frissített. a másik még nem.
*


----------



## odabneri (2012 Március 4)

Sziasztok!
Van egy nagy problémám :nemrég ujratelepítették a gépem ,xp-ről win7-re,sajnos nem tudom mi letta hanggal ,mert semilyen zenét sem filmet nem lehet rendesen hallani,mert gyors a hang és vékony ,mint mikor nevetőgázt szív valaki olyan torz .Miért ?És mit kellene tenni hogy rendes legyen ?A gépem most ez van a hanghoz :Realtek AC'97 Audio és USB2.0Camera Audio.A gépem pedig Intel pentium4,memória768Mb.Korábban már volt windows7 nekem ,és akkor minden jól müködött Ha tud valaki kérem segítsen!!! 
Köszönöm!


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 6)

Szia,

Ez jó eséllyel driver probléma lesz.
A megfelelő driver meghatározásához kellene az alaplap gyártója/típusa, ha jól értelmezem asztali gépről van szó.
Ha gondot okoz az alaplap beazonosítása töltsd le a cpu-z programot
[HIDE]http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html[/QHIDE]
(32 bit, english, no installation lesz a jó), futtasd, a Mainboard fülön a Manufacturer és a Model érdekel mindet.

Egyébiránt a windows update engedélyezve van a gépen? Ha nincs, akkor futtatni kellene, de mindenképpen rá kéne nézni, és az esetleges választható frissítéseket is telepíteni (a felesleges nyelvi csomagok kivételével).


----------



## bolondpoli (2012 Március 8)

e-könyvtáros írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Egy olyan gondom lenne, hogy egy működő honlap nem jelenik meg itthon (UPC) csak a munkahelyemen (T-home)
> Múlt héten költözött a szerver (ip-címet váltott), azóta nem mindenkinek jelenik meg (mástól is már halottam)
> Az ipconfig /flushdns -t már próbáltam, nem segített...



Ideiglenesen állítsd be a routerben vagy a hálózati kapcsolatoknál pl. a Google vagy más DNS-kiszolgáló IP címét. (Bár egy hónap alatt valószínűleg már megoldódott a dolog.)


----------



## Bamby69 (2012 Július 12)

Sziasztok
Win7 home verzióm van. A C meghajtó igen kicsire sikeredett és meg szeretném növelni. Eljutottam odáig, hogy készítettem egy új kötetet, ennek a kötetnek a méretével szeretném növelni a C meghajtót, de nem aktív a gomb.
Letöltöttem az EASEUS ill. *MiniTool Partition Wizard* programokat, de egyik progi se engedi megnagyobbítani a C meghajtót.
Kérlek segítsetek, mert már nagyon el vagyok keseredve.

Köszönöm

Bamby


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 13)

Bamby69 írta:


> Sziasztok
> Win7 home verzióm van. A C meghajtó igen kicsire sikeredett és meg szeretném növelni. Eljutottam odáig, hogy készítettem egy új kötetet, ennek a kötetnek a méretével szeretném növelni a C meghajtót, de nem aktív a gomb.
> Letöltöttem az EASEUS ill. *MiniTool Partition Wizard* programokat, de egyik progi se engedi megnagyobbítani a C meghajtót.
> Kérlek segítsetek, mert már nagyon el vagyok keseredve.
> ...


* Szerintem a legegyszerűbb, ha kimented az adataid DVD(k)-re - esetleg kölcsönkérsz egy vincsit valamelyik ismerősödtől - és nulláról indítva, azaz fdisk-kel újrapartícionálod és újratelepíted a programjaid.
Előfordulhat, hogy olyan helyfoglalások történtek valamelyik progi (esetleg maga a win) miatt, hogy semmilyen "partition magic" nem bír vele, mert nem tud allokálni (áthelyezni).
Egyébként ha csak a Windows van a C:\-n és elfér, akkor a .../Program Files/... és az adatok nyugodtan mehetnek a D:\-re is. Ezért nem kell átpartícionálni.
*


----------



## gledag (2012 Szeptember 13)

*Shock-om van *

Sziasztok.
Kérem szépen segítsen már valaki.
Egy idő óta így szól a you tube-om.Mellékelem.
Valamint:
Időről időre megjelenik egy panel, ahol közli,hogy a shockwave flash plugin összeomlott.
Újra kell indítani a gépet is legtöbbször.
Google chrome-om van.Összefüggésbe van a kettő?
Semmit nem értek, lényeg,hogy nem tudom a yt-ot zavartalanul használni.
Már kerestem a neten is, volt amit megfogadtam, de semmi nem változott.

Amiket felteszek a zene topikba, azok yt embedje már el van nekem tárolva, még azokat is nehezen tudom helyére tenni.
Vagy hazárdírozhatok,hogy valószínű nem hibás a yt klip, csak így tudnám a megszokott helyemre feltenni.

A szerelő meg elvinné a gépemet egy jó kis időre, amit nem szeretnék.

Ha valaki elmondaná mit tegyek, nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Szeptember 13)

Cseréld le a flash playert, innen le tudod tölteni:

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/

Other browsert szedd le, mert nem az IE-t használod.
Telepítsed.

Utána
Nézd meg fent a menü sorban:

Eszközök-re kattintva / bővítmények- nél a " bővítmények, frissességének ellenőrzése"
És ha kell frissítsd őket..


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Szeptember 13)

A közelmúltban volt valami nemzetközi hacker verseny és hogy ne lehessen kihasználni a flash hibáját, kiadtak egy "frissítést", ami inkább butítás volt. Ahol a szgép automatikusan telepíti a frissítést ott gondot okozhat. Igaz azóta már kijött 2 másik frissítés is.


----------



## gledag (2012 Szeptember 14)

Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## Hubardoni (2012 November 20)

*NVIDIA GeForce7600GS videókártyával működik a gépem,de egy idő óta nem tudom a monitor képet a TV képernyőjére átküldeni(Clone).Ellenöriztem a csatlakozó kábeleket és minden rendben.Azután ellátogattam az NVIDIA hivatalos oldalára és külömböző meghajtokat töltöttem le(régieket,újakat).Segítséget kértem olyan személyektől akik értenek a számítógépekhez.Megpróbáltak mindenféle beállítást,de semmi sem segített(Beállítások az NVIDIA Control Panelből,Windows újrainstalálás stb.).Magát a videókártyát is kivettük,portalanitottuk,eredmény semmi.Mi a véleményetek,lehetséges az,hogy a videókártyának csak az a része hibásodott meg amelyik ezt a funkciót kezeli,vagy egyáltalán mi lehet a baj?Köszönöm,ha elgondolkoztok rajta...és irtok egy választ...*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 20)

Hubardoni írta:


> *NVIDIA GeForce7600GS videókártyával működik a gépem,de egy idő óta nem tudom a monitor képet a TV képernyőjére átküldeni(Clone).Ellenöriztem a csatlakozó kábeleket és minden rendben.Azután ellátogattam az NVIDIA hivatalos oldalára és külömböző meghajtokat töltöttem le(régieket,újakat).Segítséget kértem olyan személyektől akik értenek a számítógépekhez.Megpróbáltak mindenféle beállítást,de semmi sem segített(Beállítások az NVIDIA Control Panelből,Windows újrainstalálás stb.).Magát a videókártyát is kivettük,portalanitottuk,eredmény semmi.Mi a véleményetek,lehetséges az,hogy a videókártyának csak az a része hibásodott meg amelyik ezt a funkciót kezeli,vagy egyáltalán mi lehet a baj?Köszönöm,ha elgondolkoztok rajta...és irtok egy választ...*


* Csak általános ötletek:
Maga a tv-hez menő kábel ki lett próbálva? Mert lehet, hogy az, vagy a tv csatinál lett kontakt hiba.
Esetleg nem nőtt meg a gép teljesítményigénye, amitől túlmelegedhetett? Pl új + kártya került bele ami túlmelegítette (megfőzte) valamelyik kondi(ka)t a videokártyán.
Másik op rendszerrel próbáltad? Pl linux lemezről boot-olni és onnét megnézni, ha megy, akkor win vagy driver vagy valami időzítés hiba.
Másik gépben kipróbálva (pl haverod gépe) sem jó?...
Mert akkor kártyahiba**.*


----------



## Hubardoni (2012 November 20)

*Köszönöm a válaszod.**A kábel volt amit leghamarabb kipróbáltam.Nem került+ új kártya a gépbe.Annyira azért nem mennék el,hogy áttegyem egy másik gépbe,viszont én magam is kártyahibára gyanakszom,csak ép egy megerősítésre vártam amit úgy vélem meg is kaptam(Különben a fiamtól kaptam,nála pedig filmnézés közben szakadt meg az átvitel a TV-re többször is,de miután nekem adta nálam kifogástalanul működött hozzávetőleg 1 évig!!!) . Köszönöm.*


----------



## szilard1996 (2012 November 28)

szerintem a net kapcsolatot torold ki a gepbol es epitsd fel ujra (username es password)
ha wireless-t hasznalsz, akkor nyomd meg az elfelejtes gombot es kapcsolodj ujra
FIGYELEM!!! EZEKHEZ A MODSZEREKHEZ KELL TUDJAD AZ INTERNET FELHASZNALONEVET ES JELSZAVAT


----------



## alive (2012 December 4)

problémám:
Az értesítési területnél megjelenő ikonokat nem tudom beállítani nem aktív ikonok elrejtéséről megjelenítésre
A pipát hiába veszem ki Nem működik az átállítás
Előzmény:
rendszer frissítés volt XP alól
valamint a linkre kattintásakor nem indít böngészőt


----------



## iaaf (2012 December 11)

Üdv,
A Rendszer-visszaállítást próbáltad?


----------



## alive (2012 December 11)

A böngésző már indít


iaaf írta:


> Üdv,
> A Rendszer-visszaállítást próbáltad?


Talán nem tudod hogy rendszerfrissítés után nincs régebbi időpont?Ilyenkor nem ér semmit a rendszervisszaállítás
Előtte meg minek, kellett volna?


----------



## alive (2012 December 23)

Kérdés lezárva!!
Az XP frissítés Windows alól, nem volt elég.
Teljes telepítést kellett csinálni a hiba okára nem jöttem rá De már jó


----------



## marciera (2012 December 27)

Sziasztok!
Jelenleg Office 2007-es verzió van fenn a gépemen. Ajánlották az Office 2010-t. Ki mit szól hozzá? Érdemes lecserélni? Jobb, mint az előző? (A gépen XP van feltelepítve)


----------



## signore (2012 December 28)

Szia
Kérdés mire használod. Amennyiben általános dolgokra és azokat a régi verzióval is gond nélkül megoldod, teljesen felesleges. Minden új verzió nagyobb, több helyet igényel a merevlemezen, nagyobb a gépigénye, ergo általában lassabb lesz. Ezeknek meg ugye senki nem örül


----------



## firtosi (2012 December 28)

*Semmi értelma a cserének !* Signore vélemény nagyonis helyes


----------



## alive (2012 December 28)

Hogy meg ne vessetek érte én a 2003 verziót használom
stabil
*A szoftverek nem mindég lesznek jobbak ha kijön egy új verzió*
Tehát divatból sosem cserélem Csak ha nem működik a bevált verzió
Ha csak egy új formátum olvasást tartalmaz az még nem ok a cserére
A csilivili megjelenés végképp nem indok


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 December 28)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Jelenleg Office 2007-es verzió van fenn a gépemen. Ajánlották az Office 2010-t. Ki mit szól hozzá? Érdemes lecserélni? Jobb, mint az előző? (A gépen XP van feltelepítve)


*Először is azt kérdezném, hogy jogtisztán?
Ha igen, akkor nyilván tudod, hogy a cserének költségei is vannak.
Ettől függetlenül csatlakozom én is signore véleményéhez.
Mivel letölthető a MS oldaláról a próbaverzió, kipróbálhatod és el is döntheted,hogy tud-e annyival többet, hogy kelljen.
Én kb 15 évig használtam (1990-től 2004-ig) a munkámból kifolyólag és azt kell mondjam, hogy a Word 2 is elég lenne az átlag szövegszerkesztési feladatokhoz, az Excelről nem is beszélve.
Egyszer kíváncsiságból elvégeztem egy felmérést,hogy a környezetemben lévő kb 20 titkárnő közül mennyien ismerik az F3 gombhoz tartozó funkciókat (pl. nyárs), illetve a körlevelezést mennyien használják. Az eredményt inkább le sem írom, de nem kellett hozzá egy kéznél több, hogy meg tudjam számolni az igeneket. Pedig ők elvben "profik", akik jobban ki kellene tudni használni a szövegszerkesztő adta előnyöket.
A csomag többi részét (pl Acces-t) nem tudom használtad-e valaha is, mert ha nem, akkor teljességgel felesleges folytatnom az indoklást.
Ha viszont aktív használója vagy a függvényeknek és adatbázisoknak, akkor magad is el tudod dönteni, hogy elérte-e az adott verzió korlátait.
*


----------



## marciera (2013 Január 2)

Szia! Bocsánat, de csak most tudtam elolvasni a választ.
Először is, igen jogtiszta lenne. ismerősöm ajánlotta, hogy van egy oldal, amin diákoknak olcsóbban lehet megigényelni a jogtiszta szoftvereket.
Viszont a válaszod elgondolkodtatott. Igazad van. Az, ami most van fenn a gépem teljesen kielégíti az igényeimet, és tényleg nem használom a felét sem annak, amit nyújtani tudna. Csak néha könnyebb a más fejével is gondolkodni.
Még egyszer köszönöm, és mindenkinek Boldog Új Esztendőt kívánok!


----------



## rknzs (2013 Szeptember 2)

SZiasztok!
Van egy Trojai a gepemen es a virusirtommal hiaba tavolittom el mert ha ujra inditom a gepemet ujra ott a virus.Azt ajanlottak hogy csokkentett modba inditsam el a gepet majd igy tavolitsam el a virust.Na most meg az a gondom,hogy nem tudom hogyan kell a gepet csokkentett modba inditani.Tudnatok segitteni kerlek?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 2)

rknzs írta:


> SZiasztok!
> Van egy Trojai a gepemen es a virusirtommal hiaba tavolittom el mert ha ujra inditom a gepemet ujra ott a virus.Azt ajanlottak hogy csokkentett modba inditsam el a gepet majd igy tavolitsam el a virust.Na most meg az a gondom,hogy nem tudom hogyan kell a gepet csokkentett modba inditani.Tudnatok segitteni kerlek?


*Amennyiben windows van a gépeden, általánosságban elmondható, hogy az indításkor az F8 lenyomva tartásával előjön az indítómenü, ahol választhatod a csökkentett üzemmódot.
Azonban ha olyan fájl(oka)t fertőzött meg a vírus, akkor hiába a csökkentett mód.
Ilyenkor cd-ről kell boot-olni, vagy ha fejlett a vírusirtó, maga ajánlja fel , hogy újraindulva töröl.*


----------



## rknzs (2013 Szeptember 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Amennyiben windows van a gépeden, általánosságban elmondható, hogy az indításkor az F8 lenyomva tartásával előjön az indítómenü, ahol választhatod a csökkentett üzemmódot.
> Azonban ha olyan fájl(oka)t fertőzött meg a vírus, akkor hiába a csökkentett mód.
> Ilyenkor cd-ről kell boot-olni, vagy ha fejlett a vírusirtó, maga ajánlja fel , hogy újraindulva töröl.*




Koszonom szepen!


----------

